# Considering getting back into saltwater......



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi folks,
It's been many years since I was into marine, and I'm seriously considering re-trying my hand at a nano reef - 10 gals, up to 40 gals - undecided. Equipment and technology have taken huge leaps over the past few years, and I know I'll have to seriously refresh my knowledge.
Questions:
What's the best Vancouver area store for supplies, equipment, livestock, etc. , and can anyone recommend a real good marine forum website ?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They're not a sponsor here anymore, but I've personally purchased for JL Aquatics and was quite satisfied. I'm sure others will give other suggestions.

From what I've heard, CanReef's forum is the place to be for marine.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

effox said:


> They're not a sponsor here anymore, but I've personally purchased for JL Aquatics and was quite satisfied. I'm sure others will give other suggestions.
> 
> From what I've heard, CanReef's forum is the place to be for marine.


Many thanks - I was considering J & L - & I will look up that forum.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Jl ipu oceanic corals 
And yea can reef is the stuff


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU is no longer in Burnaby I believe. Have to make a travel to Richmond, which is still in the GVRD.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Oceanic Corals in Aldergrove is very good to deal with, no bridge tolls to deal with either, Pet lovers is in Abbey, they also have marine stuff.
And I agree Canreef is pretty much a totally Marine forum.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

effox said:


> IPU is no longer in Burnaby I believe. Have to make a travel to Richmond, which is still in the GVRD.


Yup....and the Richmond store has always had far better saltwater stock anyways.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Many thanks everyone. 
CanReef will be the forum I'll definitely check out - and, besides J & L, I'll make a point of going out to see Oceanic Corals in Aldergrove.
You guys are great. Much appreciated.


----------

